# rive walk 2 was awsome



## Dewfus (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## hemihampton (Aug 22, 2020)

some nice ones. I'm very familar with Koppitz Melchers, find them here in Detroit area all the time. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 22, 2020)

ty m


hemihampton said:


> some nice ones. I'm very familar with Koppitz Melchers, find them here in Detroit area all the time. Congrats. LEON.


my first blob beers lol i was excited too excited


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 22, 2020)

Have you found your first whole Hutch yet? If not that should be exciting, it was for me. Good Luck, if you found those Blobs Hutch may be next. LEON.


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 22, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Have you found your first whole Hutch yet? If not that should be exciting, it was for me. Good Luck, if you found those Blobs Hutch may be next. LEON.


 sadly no i did buy a couple for 4 bucks a peace lol


----------



## dario (Aug 26, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 211112View attachment 211113View attachment 211114View attachment 211115View attachment 211116View attachment 211117View attachment 211118View attachment 211119


Really Cool!  Thanks for sharing.  If you ever find Ashtabula stuff I am interested.  Especially the elusive, red lettered,porcelain, Ashtabula, Fargo Ginger Beer bottle.  LOL


----------



## LalaGirl (Aug 26, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 211112View attachment 211113View attachment 211114View attachment 211115View attachment 211116View attachment 211117View attachment 211118View attachment 211119


Nice! They are all so big, and yet, unbroken!


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 26, 2020)

dario said:


> Really Cool!  Thanks for sharing.  If you ever find Ashtabula stuff I am interested.  Especially the elusive, red lettered,porcelain, Ashtabula, Fargo Ginger Beer bottle.  LOL


 thank you and ill keep an eye out ...would this ashtabula be in a river in northern indiana?


----------

